# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [TQ] - Đồ 2hand giá mềm, update từ từ...

## ducduy9104

*1.* 10 cái Driver schneider IM483 đẹp như mới. Dòng đỉnh 4A, áp 24-48V, chạy được vi bước đến 1/256. Dùng xì tép 2 pha thì khỏi phải lo nghĩ xem cái driver nào cho xịn, công túa nằm ngay đây rồi điện nước đầy đủ xách về xài thôi  :Stick Out Tongue: . *Đã Hết*







Mua hết call để có giá đẹp.


*2.* 12 con step 2pha size 57 dài 50. *Đã Bán*






*3.* 12 con step 2pha  size 42 dài 46 Vexta. Thích hợp cho bác nào làm máy in 3D. *Đã Bán*






*4.* 3 Con anpha step ASM46AK hộp số harmonic tst 1:100. *Đã Bán*






*5.* 8 con khớp nối 6.35-6.35 . *Đã Bán*





P/S:
Bác nào lấy hết cả 2 mục 2 và 3 em tặng 3 con step size 42 dạng vít đẩy nhé.




Giá các món trên không bao gồm ship.

----------


## anhxco

Giá tốt quá, tiếc là e đang kẹt và chưa cần đến, hic.

----------


## toanho

> 1. 10 cái Driver schneider IM483 đẹp như mới. Dòng đỉnh 4A, áp 24-48V. Dùng xì tép 2 pha thì khỏi phải lo nghĩ xem cái driver nào cho xịn, công túa nằm ngay đây rồi điện nước đầy đủ xách về xài thôi .
> 
> Ảnh mượn tạm ebay, update ảnh sau.
> 
> 
> 
> Giá 300k/em. 
> 
> Mua hết call để có giá đẹp.
> ...


Mình cũng đang xài dòng nầy , không phụ lòng các bác tung hô. em nó chạy rất đĩnh đạc. Giá quá tốt.

----------


## ducduy9104

Có bác số đuôi 555 gạch 4 con. Em tài khoản hết tiền nên chiều nhắn tin lại cho bác nhé.

Bác nào cần chứ liên hệ nhé. Up lên 10 con cho vui chứ còn nhiều .

----------


## khangscc

Liên hệ ko đc, bác ở đâu, em có nhắn gạch 3 bộ

----------

ducduy9104

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

em cũng nhận hàng 3 con. nhưng liên hệ ko đc, ko biết có vấn đề gì ko?
nhờ bác chủ liên hệ lại giùm

----------

ducduy9104

----------


## khangscc

> em cũng nhận hàng 3 con. nhưng liên hệ ko đc, ko biết có vấn đề gì ko?
> nhờ bác chủ liên hệ lại giùm


Chắc mượn hàng mà Ebay không cho nên cụp rồi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

ducduy9104

----------


## ducduy9104

He he trưa đi công chuyện bận quá nên không nghe đt được, hiện tại có mấy bác gạch như sau,
số đuôi :
555 gạch 4 con.
868 gạch 2 con.
600 gạch 10 con.
870 gạch 3 con.

Hiện tại tạm hết, bác nào có liên lạc mà em không nghe máy được thì em xin lỗi nhé, khi nào có hàng lại em sẽ ưu tiên  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, hàng ngon bay lẹ thiệt  :Big Grin:

----------

ducduy9104

----------


## ducduy9104

> Chắc mượn hàng mà Ebay không cho nên cụp rồi


Dạ em đã update ảnh rồi ạ, nếu bác có gọi mà em không nghe máy em xin lỗi ạ, thứ 2 có hàng tiếp em mật thư cho ạ  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hàng lần này rất đẹp, đẹp như mới, chất lượng đồng đều.

----------


## khangscc

> Dạ em đã update ảnh rồi ạ, nếu bác có gọi mà em không nghe máy em xin lỗi ạ, thứ 2 có hàng tiếp em mật thư cho ạ 
> 
> Hàng lần này rất đẹp, đẹp như mới, chất lượng đồng đều.


Mật thư sớm nhe để em hốt tất @@

----------


## TLP

Bác cho em địa chỉ,mai em qua lấy 4 con?.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Bác cho em địa chỉ,mai em qua lấy 4 con?.


Bác sms cho em nhé. Nếu bác là mấy số đã gạch trên thì qua lấy còn chưa gạch khi nào có em lại báo nhé.

----------


## ducduy9104

Tình hình là đã có hàng lại nhé. Đã liên hệ lại với tất cả các bác cần mua mà tuần rồi hết hàng. Giờ còn lại 6 bộ, bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé.

----------


## cty686

Bán cho mình 4 cái nhé.

----------


## ducduy9104

Đã update post 1 thêm vài thứ, anh em ủng hộ nhé.

----------


## Tuanlm

> *1.* 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cái nì bán riêng đi bác

----------


## ducduy9104

> Cái nì bán riêng đi bác


Bác lụm mục 2 hoặc 3 đi em tặng luôn. Chứ bán lời 1 con 5-10k chạy đi ship hết luôn tiền xăng rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuanlm

Vậy em hốt hết mục số 3 nhé. Bác nhắn giúp stk. Có VCB thì tốt. 
tè le phôn: 09 35 39 31 37

----------


## loccd

> Vậy em hốt hết mục số 3 nhé. Bác nhắn giúp stk. Có VCB thì tốt. 
> tè le phôn: 09 35 39 31 37


bạn chia mình 4 con đươc ko? mình ở Sg chạy qua lấy luôn khỏi ship

----------


## lesonct

Cho địa chỉ và số tài khoản mình lấy mục 4 (3 con động cơ) nhé.

----------


## Tuanlm

@ loccd: OK bác, bác chạy qua bên đó đi, em tặng bác 4 con nhé.

----------

loccd

----------


## cty686

Driver schneider IM483 có chưa bác?

----------


## ducduy9104

> Driver schneider IM483 có chưa bác?


Vẫn chưa có bác ạ, đợt này chắc nguồn hàng hết rồi ạ.

----------


## ducduy9104

Chỉ còn mục 2 thôi nha các bác, fix tí xăng xe cho bác nào qua em lấy mục 2 nhé. Qua tuần không ai lấy em đem cho sv ko bán nữa nhé.

----------


## Mới CNC

Tớ hốt luôn rồi nhé Duy. Khi nào ship ới tớ câu. 


> Chỉ còn mục 2 thôi nha các bác, fix tí xăng xe cho bác nào qua em lấy mục 2 nhé. Qua tuần không ai lấy em đem cho sv ko bán nữa nhé.

----------


## loccd

> @ loccd: OK bác, bác chạy qua bên đó đi, em tặng bác 4 con nhé.


cám on bác , nếu bác ở Sài Gòn hoặc khi nào có dịp đến SG thì hôm nào mời bác cafe.

----------


## thuhanoi

Đã nhận nhế ok, thấy vụ xe PT cháy khét tưởng không tới được chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Mục 4: 3 Con anpha step ASM46AK hộp số harmonic tst 1:100

còn k bác, minh lấy

----------


## toanho

Mấy con nầy còn không bác

----------


## ducduy9104

> Mấy con nầy còn không bác





> Mục 4: 3 Con anpha step ASM46AK hộp số harmonic tst 1:100
> 
> còn k bác, minh lấy


Cả 2 món bay theo bác thuhanoi rồi ạ .

----------


## Hoang Phuong

vậy món 4 có hàng lại k , đang tìm e nó

----------


## Tuanlm

> cám on bác , nếu bác ở Sài Gòn hoặc khi nào có dịp đến SG thì hôm nào mời bác cafe.


Bác ko liên hệ với chủ thớt, làm bác ấy gởi hết vô đn rồi. Bác cho thông tin em gởi vào lại cho bác 4 em ngon nhất. (Hư mất 3 em trong lô đó)

----------


## loccd

> Bác ko liên hệ với chủ thớt, làm bác ấy gởi hết vô đn rồi. Bác cho thông tin em gởi vào lại cho bác 4 em ngon nhất. (Hư mất 3 em trong lô đó)


Mình có liên lạc  trong tối hôm đó, nhưng do dịch vụ của bác chủ tốt quá ship nhanh quá. Cám ơn bạn, đa pm thông tin cho bạn.

----------


## Mới CNC

Đã nhận được món số 2. số còn sống 5/12. Ship air rất nhanh.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Đã nhận được món số 2. số còn sống 5/12. Ship air rất nhanh.


Nó bị gì vậy bác? Nó chạy unipolar em ko test driver đc, lô đó cốt xoay nhẹ có xực xực tiếng step luôn mà.

----------


## Mới CNC

Cứng ngắc bạn ơi! không xoay được lun. Còn lại thì chạy ok.

----------


## saudau

> Cứng ngắc bạn ơi! không xoay được lun. Còn lại thì chạy ok.


Bác tháo cái nắm motor ra, lấy khí nén xịt nó xèo xèo vài phát, vặn lại là ok. Do mấy cái mạc gì đó dính trong roto í.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Cứng ngắc bạn ơi! không xoay được lun. Còn lại thì chạy ok.


Bác tháo ra lau bụi hộ em, lúc mới tháo trên may xuống nó cũng vậy em xoay cốt mạnh là nó lại bình thường.

----------


## ducduy9104

*Update............................................  .....................*

6. Xong



7. Bộ phát xung cho step, servo. *Đã bán.*




8. BOB 4 trục của robot3t mua khá lâu mà ít khi dùng nay bán lại cho anh em nào cần. Đầy đủ cáp nhé. *Đã bán.*






Giá các món trên không bao gồm ship. Tks đã xem.

----------


## ducduy9104

Update:

Còn mục 7 và 8 nhé.

----------


## ducduy9104

............... Update:

8. BOB LPT 4 trục của robot3t. *Đã bán.*

9. Module mở rộng S7-300. Xong

----------


## ducduy9104

*...........................UPDATE.................  ............*

8. BOB LPT 4 trục của robot3t. *Đã xong.*

10. Driver step 2 pha hãng RTA PAVIA, thông tin sơ bộ là dòng 3A áp 32-65VDC, chạy STEP/DIR. Đã test lên nguồn đầy đủ. Con này chạy áp cao nên mấy loại motor có cảm kháng lớn quất hết nha các bác. *Đã xong*

----------


## toanho

Minh gạch driver 2phase nhé bác

----------


## khangscc

> Minh gạch driver 2phase nhé bác


Nhanh quá, nguy hiểm quá

----------


## ducduy9104

> Minh gạch driver 2phase nhé bác


ok bác liên hệ em nhé.

----------


## Mới CNC

Khi nào có cái này thì hú mình nhé Duy ơi!

----------


## ducduy9104

*..................Update..................*

11. 3 cái bạc đạn tháo máy *7203 C* hãng NTN dùng cho spindle. Đã tháo ra vệ sinh, bi và rãnh bi sáng bóng. Đã thêm mỡ bò loại 10k rpm bác nào muốn cao hơn về rửa mỡ cũ thay mỡ mới nhé. Giá 100/cái. Lấy 3 cái 250k.



12. Module Harmonic mini cho bác nào thích chế cháo, tst 1:88 cốt vào 7. *Đã xong*

----------


## hoahong102

mình ko biết về bạc đạn, cho hỏi ngu xíu lỗ trong phi bao nhiêu, bên ngoài phi bao nhiêu với

----------


## ducduy9104

> mình ko biết về bạc đạn, cho hỏi ngu xíu lỗ trong phi bao nhiêu, bên ngoài phi bao nhiêu với


Bạc đạn này lỗ trong phi 17, ngoài phi 40.
Bác nhìn 2 số cuối mã bạc đạn sẽ biết đường kính trong 00-10mm, 01-12mm, 02-15mm, 03-17mm, 04-20mm. Còn đường kính ngoài thì nó cũng sẽ đi theo chuẩn của đường kính trong nếu cùng 1 loại bạc như là bi đũa hoặc là con lăn ...

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## ducduy9104

............Upadate các mục còn hàng................

11. 3 cái bạc đạn tháo máy 7203 C hãng NTN dùng cho spindle. Đã tháo ra vệ sinh, bi và rãnh bi sáng bóng. Đã thêm mỡ bò loại 10k rpm bác nào muốn cao hơn về rửa mỡ cũ thay mỡ mới nhé. Giá 100/cái. Lấy 3 cái 250k.

12. Module Harmonic mini cho bác nào thích chế cháo, tst 1:88 cốt vào 7. *Đã xong.*

13. Biến tần Emerson commander SK 750W, 1500Hz, vào 1~ 220v, ra 0-220V. Hình thức ngoài cá xấu do nằm trong đống xà bần, mặt nạ chỗ nút bấm bị rách nhưng vẫn bấm rất ngon nhé. Do không có xiền mua spin cao tốc nên cho lên sàn. Hàng chạy ngon, đã test với spin 400Hz rất mượt. *Đã xong.*








14. Bộ đếm tần số kèm chức năng counter của Omron K3NR. Ứng dụng đếm vòng quay, vận tốc bánh răng, pulley... kết hợp với mấy con cảm biến tiệm cận. *Đã xong*

----------


## ducduy9104

..................Update.............

11. 3 cái bạc đạn tháo máy 7203 C hãng NTN dùng cho spindle. Đã tháo ra vệ sinh, bi và rãnh bi sáng bóng. Đã thêm mỡ bò loại 10k rpm bác nào muốn cao hơn về rửa mỡ cũ thay mỡ mới nhé. *Giá 100/cái. Lấy 3 cái 250k.*


13. Biến tần Emerson commander SK 750W, 1500Hz, vào 1~ 220v, ra 0-220V. Hình thức ngoài cá xấu do nằm trong đống xà bần, mặt nạ chỗ nút bấm bị rách nhưng vẫn bấm rất ngon nhé. Do không có xiền mua spin cao tốc nên cho lên sàn. Hàng chạy ngon, đã test với spin 400Hz rất mượt. *Đã xong.*

----------


## ducduy9104

........................Update....................  .......
Chỉ còn mục 11, 14, thêm mục 15.

11. 3 cái bạc đạn tháo máy *7203C P4* hãng NTN tốc độ cao cho spindle. Đã tháo ra vệ sinh, bi và rãnh bi sáng bóng. Đã thêm mỡ bò loại 10k rpm bác nào muốn cao hơn về rửa mỡ cũ thay mỡ mới nhé. *Giá 100/cái. Lấy 3 cái 250k*



14. Bộ đếm tần số kèm chức năng counter của Omron K3NR. Ứng dụng đếm vòng quay, vận tốc bánh răng, pulley... kết hợp với mấy con cảm biến tiệm cận. *Đã xong.*



15. Cặp bạc tháo máy *7205C P4* hãng NTN tốc độ cao cho spindle. Giá 350k/cặp.

----------


## ducduy9104

................Update.................
Chỉ còn mục 11, 15, thêm mục 16.

11. 3 cái bạc đạn tháo máy 7203C P4 hãng NTN tốc độ cao cho spindle. Đã tháo ra vệ sinh, bi và rãnh bi sáng bóng. Đã thêm mỡ bò loại 10k rpm bác nào muốn cao hơn về rửa mỡ cũ thay mỡ mới nhé. Giá 100/cái. Lấy 3 cái 250k

15. Cặp bạc tháo máy 7205C P4 hãng NTN tốc độ cao cho spindle. Giá 350k/cặp.

16. Tay quay phát xung hãng Okuma tháo máy sáng đẹp, số không bị mờ, quay khực khực xung nào ra xung đó. *Đã xong.*

----------


## truongkiet

Bộ đếm tần số kèm chức năng counter của Omron K3NR. Ứng dụng đếm vòng quay, vận tốc bánh răng, pulley... kết hợp với mấy con cảm biến tiệm cận. Giá fix còn 250k.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/79...#ixzz4Dsp14MV6
cái này còn phải kết hợp với thiết bị nào nữa ko?

----------


## ducduy9104

> Bộ đếm tần số kèm chức năng counter của Omron K3NR. Ứng dụng đếm vòng quay, vận tốc bánh răng, pulley... kết hợp với mấy con cảm biến tiệm cận. Giá fix còn 250k.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/79...#ixzz4Dsp14MV6
> cái này còn phải kết hợp với thiết bị nào nữa ko?


Cái này bán rồi bác, kết hợp với mấy con cảm biến tiệm cận ạ. Tks bác đã quan tâm.

----------


## truongkiet

chỉ cần kết hợp với con cảm biến tiệm cận là đếm được số vòng quay hả,vậy lần sau có thì để mình nha

----------


## ducduy9104

.............Update.........
Mục còn: 11, 15
Thêm mục 17,18

17. Board combo 3 driver step 2 pha của ST, dòng 2A. Trước mua về định chế máy 3D mà giờ bận quá bán lại giá bèo cho anh em nào cần. Có đủ jack, sơ đồ chân trên forum có nha. *Đã xong.*




18. Module harmonic size 32 như hình, tst 1:78. Có thể tháo cái thắng từ ở đầu ra. Em để nguyên cho các bác muốn làm gì thì làm. Trong lỗ cốt phần ống có 2 bạc đũa. *Đã xong*

----------


## zaizai1102

mình lấy cái hộp số mục 18 nhé bác chủ . sẽ liên lạc theo số đt của bác trong ngày .

----------


## cncmaster

> ............... Update:
> 
> 8. BOB LPT 4 trục của robot3t. Giá còn 250k
> 
> 9. Module mở rộng S7-300. Bao gồm rack, IM361, SM322, 2 x SM321 và 1 sợi cáp. Giá 900k.


Bác còn con PLC này không ạ

----------


## ducduy9104

> Bác còn con PLC này không ạ


1 nốt nhạc là nó bay rồi bác à  :Wink:

----------


## ducduy9104

Xóa......................

----------


## ducduy9104

MS19 đã xong.

----------


## Ga con

> MS21: Bộ Driver Analog DC servo Daisan, không rõ công suất (chạy chung mấy con DC servo Mitsu đời Bảo Đại), chạy điện AC110V, enc 5000xung. Mua lâu mà chưa có thời gian ngâm cứu. Bán giá gốc 200k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tks,


Con này digital chạy pulse/dir đó bác, không phải analog đâu.
Gần 10 năm trước e cũng có xài vài con, nói chung cũng tạm tạm, có điều gắn motor lớn chút (cỡ trên 150W) hay alarm.

Thanks.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Con này digital chạy pulse/dir đó bác, không phải analog đâu.
> Gần 10 năm trước e cũng có xài vài con, nói chung cũng tạm tạm, có điều gắn motor lớn chút (cỡ trên 150W) hay alarm.
> 
> Thanks.


Hình như không phải digital bác ơi thấy linh kiện nó dày đặc như analog + biến trở tè le nữa, với lại enc nó fix 5k. Nhìn xung quanh con này không có chỗ nào kết nối với máy tính hay bàn phím thì chắc là phải tunning bằng biến trở rồi mà tunning bằng biến trở chắc dùng PID analog luôn  :Mad:  . Trước tháo lẻ con này trong cái tủ to như cái bộ xa lông ấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Em xài rồi mờ cụ, 2 cái tủ điện tổng cộng 6 bộ. Giờ nhà vẫn còn như 2 hay 3 cái gì đó, nằm trong đống đồ.

Cái con tùm lum chân to to kia là MCM đời cổ, 8 bits. Trên mạch phần lớn là ic số không thấy mấy con là analog.

Chỉnh cái núm tròn tròn nằm gần mấy con IC thì con led 7 đoạn nó thay đổi (không biết nó show cái gì nữa), vặn enc xoay đi nó cũng có hiển thị chiều lệch. Cấp xung vào...chạy.

Thanks.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Em xài rồi mờ cụ, 2 cái tủ điện tổng cộng 6 bộ. Giờ nhà vẫn còn như 2 hay 3 cái gì đó, nằm trong đống đồ.
> 
> Cái con tùm lum chân to to kia là MCM đời cổ, 8 bits. Trên mạch phần lớn là ic số không thấy mấy con là analog.
> 
> Chỉnh cái núm tròn tròn nằm gần mấy con IC thì con led 7 đoạn nó thay đổi (không biết nó show cái gì nữa), vặn enc xoay đi nó cũng có hiển thị chiều lệch. Cấp xung vào...chạy.
> 
> Thanks.


Thế để em thử xem sao, mà I/O nó 10 chân là gồm những chân nào vậy bác?

Tks,

----------


## Ga con

Giờ cụ hỏi thì em cũng chịu, không nhớ nổi.
Cụ xem màu dây trên cái jack để tìm dây encoder. Đấu motor vào thử xem, đúng chiều nó lock luôn. Sau đó quet mấy cái dây jack còn lại chạm GND xem dây nào nó chạy là xong cụ ạ.

Trong tất cả các đời driver DC trước 1990/1995 thì e gặp mỗi cái này chạy mode position thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## ducduy9104

......Xóa......

----------


## ducduy9104

...........Xóa........

----------


## ducduy9104

........Xóa.......

----------


## ducduy9104

........Xóa......

----------


## ducduy9104

........Xóa........

----------


## ducduy9104

**********Upadate*********

Ms11: 3 cái bạc đạn tháo máy 7203C P4 hãng NTN tốc độ cao cho spindle. Đã tháo ra vệ sinh, bi và rãnh bi sáng bóng. Đã thêm mỡ bò loại 10k rpm bác nào muốn cao hơn về rửa mỡ cũ thay mỡ mới nhé. Giá 100/cái. Lấy 3 cái 250k

Ms15: Cặp bạc tháo máy 7205C P4 hãng NTN tốc độ cao cho spindle. Giá 350k/cặp.


Ms20: Step motor size 86 Mẽo (American Precision) thân dài 135mm, hình thức ngoài xấu do nằm bãi lâu ngày. Cốt quay nhẹ nhàng em ái. Theo chiều dài này thì có thể thông số em nó là 2.8V, 5.5A. *Xong*



MS21: Bộ Driver Analog DC servo Daisan, không rõ công suất (chạy chung mấy con DC servo Mitsu đời Bảo Đại), chạy điện AC110V, enc 5000xung. Mua lâu mà chưa có thời gian ngâm cứu. Bán giá gốc 200k.





Ms22: Servo Motor Mitsubishi 750w, mã HC-MF73K-D5. Trầy nhẹ vài vết. Giá 750k.







Ms23: Bộ phát xung hãng OHM mã PS-101B. Đã bán.




Ms24: Cảm biến hồng ngoại Omron E3R gồm mắt thu và phát, khoảng cách tối đa 5m. Đã tích hợp bộ khuếch đại trên cảm biến nên mua về cắm dây là xài. *Đã bán*




Ms25: Xong 



Tks,

----------


## ducduy9104

............Update.............

Các mục còn hàng 11, 15, 20, 21, 22, 24, 25

Mục 26: Xong


Thanks,

----------


## anhxco

Em lấy 4 bộ cảm biến nhé.

----------


## ducduy9104

..................Update....................

Các mục còn hàng 11, 15, 20, 21, 22, 25.


Mục 26: Xong



Thanks,

----------


## ducduy9104

Có mấy bác hỏi vụ cài đặt cho step, nếu có sẵn motor em sẽ hổ trợ đặt cho driver nhé còn bác nào muốn tự cài đặt em sẽ hướng dẫn.

----------


## ducduy9104

.........Update.........

11. 3 cái bạc đạn tháo máy 7203 C hãng NTN dùng cho spindle. Đã tháo ra vệ sinh, bi và rãnh bi sáng bóng. Đã thêm mỡ bò loại 10k rpm bác nào muốn cao hơn về rửa mỡ cũ thay mỡ mới nhé. Giá 100/cái. Lấy 3 cái 250k.




15. Cặp bạc tháo máy 7205C P4 hãng NTN tốc độ cao cho spindle. Giá 350k/cặp.




Ms20: Step motor size 86 Mẽo (American Precision) thân dài 135mm, hình thức ngoài xấu do nằm bãi lâu ngày. Cốt quay nhẹ nhàng em ái. *Xong*


MS21: Bộ Driver DC servo Daisan, không rõ công suất (chạy chung mấy con DC servo Mitsu đời Bảo Đại), chạy điện AC110V, enc 5000xung. Mua lâu mà chưa có thời gian ngâm cứu. Bán giá gốc 200k. *Có gạch bự.*




Ms22: Servo Motor Mitsubishi 750w, mã HC-MF73K-D5. Trầy nhẹ vài vết. *Giá 750k (bao ship chậm)*.



Ms27: Biến tần Fuji 200w điện 1pha hay 3pha đều đc. Do nó đẹp quá nên phải mua về, không có nhu cầu nên bán. Bác nào dùng chạy băng tải các kiểu thì tuyệt vời nhé. *Xong*


Ms28: Step 5 pha size 86 mã UPH599-B2 kèm hộp số harmonic không độ rơ tst 1:100. Xong
Ms29: Bộ step 5 pha UPH569-B và driver theo motor CSD5714-A. Driver chạy 2 xung nhé. *Xong*



Ms30: Có 3 cái motor quạt điện 220V hàng mới trong hộp của Panasonic. *Xong
*

Ms31: Bo nạp ROM cổ cho bác nào ngâm cứu, hàng tồn mới tinh luôn nhé. Giá 100k/bo.





Tks,

----------


## nqhung07

Ms28: Step 5 pha size 86 mã UPH599-B2 kèm hộp số harmonic không độ rơ tst 1:100. Giá 800k.

-----""""""------

Ms29: Bộ step 5 pha UPH569-B và driver theo motor CSD5714-A. Driver chạy 2 xung nhé. GIá 250k. 

Cái motor 5phase này UPH569-B có gắn vừa với hộp số harmonic trong MS28 không em? Được thì anh gạch luôn
Hôm qua có gọi em gạch cái MS28 rồi (0997xxx996)

----------


## thaibinhcnc

khi nào có tay quay đẹp hú phát nha ông chủ

----------


## ducduy9104

.........Update.........

*Ms11*: 3 cái bạc đạn tháo máy 7203 C hãng NTN dùng cho spindle. Đã tháo ra vệ sinh, bi và rãnh bi sáng bóng. Đã thêm mỡ bò loại 10k rpm bác nào muốn cao hơn về rửa mỡ cũ thay mỡ mới nhé. Giá 100/cái. Lấy 3 cái 250k.




*Ms15*: Cặp bạc tháo máy 7205C P4 hãng NTN tốc độ cao cho spindle. Giá 350k/cặp.




*Ms20*: Step motor size 86 Mẽo (American Precision) thân dài 135mm, hình thức ngoài xấu do nằm bãi lâu ngày. Cốt quay nhẹ nhàng em ái. *Xong*


*MS21*: Bộ Driver DC servo Daisan, không rõ công suất (chạy chung mấy con DC servo Mitsu đời Bảo Đại), chạy điện AC110V, enc 5000xung. Mua lâu mà chưa có thời gian ngâm cứu. *Xong*

*Ms22*: Servo Motor Mitsubishi 750w, mã HC-MF73K-D5. Trầy nhẹ vài vết. *Giá 750k (bao ship chậm)*.



*Ms27*: Biến tần Fuji 200w điện 1pha hay 3pha đều đc. Do nó đẹp quá nên phải mua về, không có nhu cầu nên bán. Bác nào dùng chạy băng tải các kiểu thì tuyệt vời nhé. *Xong*


*Ms28*: Step 5 pha size 86 mã UPH599-B2 kèm hộp số harmonic không độ rơ tst 1:100. *Xong*
*Ms29*: Bộ step 5 pha UPH569-B và driver theo motor CSD5714-A. Driver chạy 2 xung nhé. *Xong*



*Ms30*: Có 3 cái motor quạt điện 220V hàng mới trong hộp của Panasonic. *Xong
*

*Ms31*: *Xong*


*Ms32*: 3 cái khớp nối cứng, từ trái qua phải phi 14-14, hai cái 15-23. Giá cả 3 là 550k ko xé lẻ.



Ms33: 2 con step sanyo thần thánh dòng 3.35A. Một con cốt ngắn, đã test chạy ok, trước mua 1 bác trên này, xài 1 con còn 2 con dư bán. *Xong*

Tks,

----------


## truongkiet

Ms33: 2 con step sanyo thần thánh dòng 3.35A. Một con cốt ngắn, đã test chạy ok, trước mua 1 bác trên này, xài 1 con còn 2 con dư bán. Giá cả 2 là 300k.

có bán lẻ một con ko

----------


## ducduy9104

> Ms33: 2 con step sanyo thần thánh dòng 3.35A. Một con cốt ngắn, đã test chạy ok, trước mua 1 bác trên này, xài 1 con còn 2 con dư bán. Giá cả 2 là 300k.
> 
> có bán lẻ một con ko


lấy 2 con đi bác bớt 50k.

----------


## ducduy9104

nhận gạch 2 con step của bác số đuôi 110

----------


## Totdo

Cho xin thêm vài cái hình khớp nối cứng đê bác chủ

----------


## ducduy9104

....................Update..................

*Ms34*: Con PLC Panasonic tí xíu, 6 Input, 2 Output, 2 In/Out tùy chọn. Ngõ ra relay. *Xong*

*Ms35*: Con Copley Xenus XTL thần thánh, dành cho các tín đồ mê chỉnh chọt. Em này chuyên chạy với mấy con Harmonic servo liền hộp số đời mới nhé. Em này giao thông với đủ các loại servo motor miễn là đúng loại encoder mà nó hỗ trợ. Hỗ trợ chạy xung và chạy mạng luôn nhé. Đủ jack. Giá 1500k.






*Ms36*: Driver Cuty Axis (Sanmei) 100w. Chạy xung. Đủ jack. Giá 400k.







Tks

còn tiếp.............

----------


## ducduy9104

> Cho xin thêm vài cái hình khớp nối cứng đê bác chủ


Theo yêu cầu của bác.









Bác lấy em free ship PT ra Huế nhé. Khớp nối này cơ cấu Power-lock, nếu chưa biết nó là gì thì bác tham khảo google nhé.

----------


## ducduy9104

cập nhật cục PLC Pana có gạch.

----------


## ducduy9104

......................Update.....................

*Ms37*: Xi lanh điện IAI chạy step size 57, có thắng. Hành trình 200, vít me bước 4. Lực tầm 40-50kg. *Xong*



Tks,

----------


## ducduy9104

Cái ben có gạch ạ.

----------


## ducduy9104

Ms20 và Ms37 đã xong.

----------


## ducduy9104

............Update..........

*Ms38*: 2 con khớp nối mềm full thép 14-16, thân phi 57, dài 60, đầu 14 có then. *Xong*


*Ms39*: Cặp SSR mitsubishi 20A. *Xong*



Tks các bác ủng hộ,

----------


## ducduy9104

Ms39 và 1 cái khớp nối Ms38 có gạch.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Gạch 1 em khớp nối 14-16 nha bác. cho STK em chuyển tiền.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Gạch 1 em khớp nối 14-16 nha bác. cho STK em chuyển tiền.


Bác sms em lấy stk nhé.

----------


## ducduy9104

.............Update.............

*Ms40*: Cặp SSR 3 pha, 10A, có đèn báo trạng thái. *Xong*



*Ms41*: DC servo. Từ trái qua 60W, 100W. Enc 500xung/vòng. Đẹp hơn con hoa hậu.  *Xong*



Tks,

----------


## ducduy9104

cập nhật tí ạ.
Ms30 đã xong.
Ms41 còn 1 con to và 1 con nhỏ, bác nào lấy cả 2 con thì bớt mỗi con 50k nhé.

----------


## voccnc

Bác còn dc servo k bác,em gạch con 100w nhá, bác ib em

----------


## ducduy9104

> Bác còn dc servo k bác,em gạch con 100w nhá, bác ib em


Bác liên hệ sđt bên dưới chữ ký nhé.

----------


## ducduy9104

............Update.........
Các mục còn hàng 11, 15, 22, 32, 35, 36.

*Ms42*: Motor 3pha Oriental 150W + motor 3pha Panasonic 40W (hộp số 1:180). Đã test chạy ok. Giá cả 2 là 600k.
Nếu mua kèm biến tần 300W Miki Pulley VM2 thì giá cả bọn là 850k. Mua riêng biến tần Giá 450k.



Tks các bác ủng hộ.

----------


## ducduy9104

..................Update................

*Ms11*: 3 cái bạc đạn tháo máy 7203 C hãng NTN dùng cho spindle. Đã tháo ra vệ sinh, bi và rãnh bi sáng bóng. Đã thêm mỡ bò loại 10k rpm bác nào muốn cao hơn về rửa mỡ cũ thay mỡ mới nhé. Giá 100/cái. Lấy 3 cái 250k.


*Ms15*: Cặp bạc tháo máy 7205C P4 hãng NTN tốc độ cao cho spindle. Giá 350k/cặp.


*Ms22*: Servo Motor Mitsubishi 750w, mã HC-MF73K-D5. Trầy nhẹ vài vết. *Giá 750k (bao ship chậm)*.




*Ms32*: 3 cái khớp nối cứng, từ trái qua phải phi 14-14, hai cái 15-23. Giá cả 3 là 550k ko xé lẻ.




*Ms35*: Con Copley Xenus XTL thần thánh, dành cho các tín đồ mê chỉnh chọt. Em này chuyên chạy với mấy con Harmonic servo liền hộp số đời mới nhé. Em này giao thông với đủ các loại servo motor miễn là đúng loại encoder mà nó hỗ trợ. Hỗ trợ chạy xung và chạy mạng luôn nhé. Đủ jack. Giá 1500k.






*Ms36*: Driver Cuty Axis (Sanmei) 100w. Chạy xung. Đủ jack. Giá 400k.






*Ms42*: Motor 3pha Oriental 150W + motor 3pha Panasonic 40W (hộp số 1:180). Đã test chạy ok. Giá cả 2 là 600k.
Nếu mua kèm biến tần 300W Miki Pulley VM2 thì giá cả bọn là 850k. Mua riêng biến tần Giá 450k.









Video test cho vui






Tks,

----------

